# Rage Mechanicals



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm brand new to archery hunting,I've been shooting a crossbow for 10yrs. I recently bought a new Hoyt Charger 28.5DL set at 55lbs with Easton Powerflights 400 arrows,I bought some Rage 100gr three blade chisel tips on sale and wondering what others think of the Rage mechanicals.I will be changing the arrows to something better after I get the hang of this and not flinging $15 arrows off into the woods.

Thanks
Whiteailseeker


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Rage are very consistent with flight and accuracy. Performance is highly debated, I have had good luck with the 3 blade model.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

This is my ebay Rage Chisel 2 blade after shooting it through a 5/8" piece of partical board. 
I was very happy with the results. I could sharpen it and use it as a back-up if needed.
I know I'm not Canadian, and don't know if I'm wrong to chime in, just trying to help.
View attachment 1641087
View attachment 1641088
View attachment 1641089


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Chime away you dont nee to be Canadian to chat here.

John


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Im liking the new hypodermic rage.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Rages are great. Killed a few with them. They are expensive and, IMHO, mostly a one time use head.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

I shot mechanicals at one point in time but was disappointed with them and now use cut on contact type
whatever you decide to use make sure they are razor sharp blades and pay attention fo FOC
FOC can be debated but it has a lot to do with how good a head penetrates


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would stay away from pretty much any mechanical head if you a shooting under 60lbs. You just won't get good penetration with these heads at 55lbs.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

I have taken deer bear and turkey with Rage broadheads with 100% success. I use two blade heads for turkey and 3 blade heads for deer and bear. If you are shooting a lighter draw weight Rage makes a "40 KE" model designed for less energy. You can trust a Rage to " put em down"!


----------



## smaxdaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

I have shot Rage but I prefer NAP KillZone,AWSOME!


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

I would not be afraid of shooting rage they are a great head. I was invited to go moose hunting with the Just us hunting gang this year and was really torn on the broadhead I was going to use. I tried many and I mean many different heads but just could not get the accuracy that I get with a 2 blade Rage! I have shot many deer with the rage and would not use anything else for deer. In the end I ended up shooting the rage on my trip. Granted the shot was close, like 12 yds but the rage split a rib on the way in and split yes split the shoulder blade on the off side. The moose only went about 20 yds. I was shooting a PSE Supra at 57lbs with Carbon Express Maxima hunters. So not a heavy arrow,super fast bow or high poundage. I am sold on their ability. I even killed and empty beer can at camp at 70 yds.lol Ps. I did us the new style shock collar on an original 2 blade 2"rage. the shock collars take care of blades opening in the quiver or in flight as some have had concerns of in the past. That addition to the rage head makes them at the top of the list in my mind.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

roughneck1 said:


> I would stay away from pretty much any mechanical head if you a shooting under 60lbs. You just won't get good penetration with these heads at 55lbs.


I shoot my PSE hunting setup @54 lbs and 285fps and have never had a problem ,deer and bear are not a issue, just make a good shoot.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, these heads just work. But they all work. I feel the trick with mechanicals is to get the speed up. Above 260fps seems to really help for some reason. I, personally feel, arrow weight doesn't play a whole lot into the equation. A stiff arrow above 260fps, again, from my experience, is the answer. YMMV. Rob.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

DODGE-3D said:


> I shoot my PSE hunting setup @54 lbs and 285fps and have never had a problem ,deer and bear are not a issue, just make a good shoot.


A good shot is always the key. Tie a sharp piece of rock to your arrow and you'll be fine with a good shot. I choose a broadhead that will give me the best penetration in a worst case / worst shot situation. I've seen my share of none recoveries with Rage do to lack of penetration. I used to shoot em myself and never had an issue. Just lost confidence after seeing what was happening with my hunting buddies using them


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

roughneck1 said:


> I would stay away from pretty much any mechanical head if you a shooting under 60lbs. You just won't get good penetration with these heads at 55lbs.


That's why rage makes the 40KE broadheads.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

rage are a excellent and come with a practice head that is a big help in saving blades and they can be bought separatly,which is good for you to practice.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

The rage heads have brought down a whole lot of deer in N.A., I see nothing wrong with their new design with their "shock collar" retention system. Saying that I do prefer cut-on-contact heads, but you should be fine with the rages.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have shot them for the last few years out of different bows an they have all been between 55-60lb draw weight, killed several deer and turkeys with them, never lost an animal due to them not working.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Rage are great heads. Thank god my extreme did the job on my buck last year! Bad shot on my part.


----------



## code red archer (Apr 20, 2013)

Rage cut great and fly great nothing wrong except they might be a little on the week side I like grim reapers


----------

